# berlin thursday niters



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

here's the schedule for the 2014 berlin thurs. niters:
april 5- april 26 sat 8am-2pm
may 1- august 28 Thursdays 5:30- dark
September 6-october 18 sat 8am-2pm
championship details will be posted soon
any questions call mike gondel at 330-501-9196


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know what ramp these are out of? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

At Dutch harbor, but you can launch anywhere just so you can make it there before the tournament starts. Fished yesterday and rough bite one 14 inch fish won the whole thing. Great group of guys, and this coming weekend should be better.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

buckeyes1998 said:


> At Dutch harbor, but you can launch anywhere just so you can make it there before the tournament starts. Fished yesterday and rough bite one 14 inch fish won the whole thing. Great group of guys, and this coming weekend should be better.


I was there also. But we had both the trolling motor and big motor quit on us yesterday and had to get towed in early. Worst day I've ever had. It was a rough one for sure. Definitely a good group of guys, luckily the guy that towed us happen to come into the bay we were in. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

what is the cost to fish? thanks


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

anyone have a contact number? the one above is disconnected. Wanting to find out if it is a single man or team tourney. and cost, rules....thanks


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

You can fish by yourself or with a partner. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

contact number is 330-501-9196 can fish alone or with a partner. we will be there sat at dutch harbor from 8-2


----------

